# 5 finger shoes



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Has anyone tried the 5-Finger Vibram shoes as deck shoes? They look like they would be an improvement over docksiders et al. Only issue I see is the stubbed toe problem.
John


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

I tried them. But didn't feel they were worth the price.

In the summer I wear water shoes/river shoes whatever you want to call them, thin soles open weave cloth uppers, same as the 5 fingers without the toes....

they don't really seem to offer anything more than "hey, those are neat" comments.

When I say I wear them in the summer, I mean I wear them all summer, as soon as it hits about 45 degrees and snow starts melting I dig them out and that's what I wear.
The only time I don't have them on is when I have to 'dress up' or when I ride the motorcycle, then I keep them in the saddle bag and change when I get where I'm going.
Used to wear moccasins, but it got so getting good moccasin leather wasn't so easy any more, that coupled with time constraints, concrete, and the availability of water shoes lead to the switch. (but roughout conveyor belt material makes nice moccasin soles for urban use)


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

i have a pair of five fingers that I wear everywhere BUT the boat- I find that my deck shoes are grippier on board, and less likely to track dock crap onto the boat for some reason.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Toes and heels. Ever step back and get a winch in the Achille's tendon? I like a little foot protection.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

I prefer deck shoes or sandals. I have old feet and I like more support and protection.

But my 16-year old daughter LOVES them. Of course, there could be a fashion component, but that isn't all of it. She is very agile with them. I tried them (same shoes size) and I believe I would like them very much on a beach cat. But there is NO arch support.


----------



## speciald (Mar 27, 2007)

Five fingers on feet??? Too expensive, quirky; I've already broken too many toes.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I have friend that really likes his but can't rationalize the expense for a pair of slippers, I could buy better sailing shoes than I own for that much money. Vibram is a well known company of hiking boot rubber. I think the rubber only comes in black though, not sure I would want those on deck.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Jordan, the come in many colors from at least two different companies.

And Vibram got world-famous for "non marking rubber soles". Their patented material DOES NOT LEAVE SCUFF MARKS, which is one reason people pay extra for the Vibram brand name.

If they get damp, any dirt which is on them transfers off, so sometimes Vibram boots will leave "black marks" but they are never scuff marks, they are plain old fashioned dirt that wipes right off. The same that any dirty shoes would leave behind.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

Not so expensive. My daughters were $10 on e-bay.

2010 New Vibram Fivefingers Shoes US Size 7-11 - eBay (item 220687150419 end time Oct-28-10 21:54:34 PDT)


----------



## DubeJ (Sep 14, 2010)

These shoes are all the rage, for athletes, and because of that have become a fad of sorts. If you buy them just for the ship, then I would say not worth it. But as an owner of some, and an athlete, I will tell you the tremendous advantage that I have gained in my feet strength. Unfortunately with shoes, we weaken our feet and we forget that when we were kids and we ran around barefooted, it was natural and we had strong feet and toes. Trust me, run in these shoes for a little while, and you will realize how weak your toes are. Anyway, these are great shoes on and off ship, plus when you dive in (or fall  ) they can get wet and are awesome in the water. But as with all shoes, they have that nasty tendency to get smelly fast. Vibram has addressed that and created socks for it. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

hellosailor said:


> Jordan, the come in many colors from at least two different companies.


Thanks,
Looked into them when they first came out. Sold mountaineering equip for a decade, always respected the product and enjoyed some heavy duty soles from them in the past. I Looked them up after posting to see the newer lines. Went to REI today to try them on.

Since I like boating barefoot sometimes, I thought they might be nice to try. It took me about 10 minutes to get my toes into the end of them. It could be my previous ankle injuries or my Flinstone shaped feet but I could not find a pair to work for me. My wife bought a pair though.


----------



## richeperkin (Sep 26, 2010)

Haven't worn mine on a boat (there's a shortage of those in Vegas), but wearing them for racquetball I found I was lighter and quicker, had better balance, and was making shots I didn't think I could reach. . .after I got used to them. Takes a couple of days as your legs have to start using muscles that don't usually get used with all the support other shoes offer. I've found they don't grip brilliantly on some wet surfaces, like tile.
And if they do start to stink you can throw them in the laundry.


----------



## hackandhue (Oct 25, 2010)

They are supposed to be very good for your back. im not allowed to post links but google barefoot running


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks all for your responses. My interest is driven more by the poor performance of "deck shoes" than anything else. I've tried several brands and models and all of them become very slippery in one season. I've tried abrading the soles to overcome the glazing that occurs because of heat and ozone and uv rays, but that only helps for a very short time. What attracted me to 5-Fingers was "vibram". As a young 2LT in the Army I purchased a couple of pairs of Cochran's with Vibram soles. None better. Right now I'm using New Balance 558s and they are better than deck shoes, but are they ever so hot! Shoes have always been a problem for me because I have thin feet with a very high arch/in step, so much so that my sandles are Teva womens size 11,which work great but leave black marks on the deck.
Wish the 5-Fingers were not so expensive. Hate to waste $100 on more shoes for the bottom of the closet.
John


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

I've got a pair of FiveFingers Classics and they're great on the boat...the best deck "shoe" I've ever had. The tread is non-marking and is sipped for great traction. Additionally, you'd be surprised how much more grip you have when you get your toes involved in the process. They're also great for going ashore on slippery rocks, swimming and wading. You do give up a bit of protection, but I've always worn Crocs or gone barefoot on deck anyway.

If you haven't looked there are many different styles of FiveFingers available, including ones with straps for extra snug fit (Sprint, KSO, Flow), neoprene for water performance (Flow), open top designs for warm weather (Classic), etc.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"My daughters were $10 on e-bay." 
Ah, $43 when the $33 "overseas airmail" shipping kicks in. The lack of a box, etc. makes me suspect these are some of the outstanding Chinese counterfeits that are on the market for all high-priced sports footwear. Some even use the real materials, sometimes.
Caveat Emptor!


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> "My daughters were $10 on e-bay."
> Ah, $43 when the $33 "overseas airmail" shipping kicks in. The lack of a box, etc. makes me suspect these are some of the outstanding Chinese counterfeits that are on the market for all high-priced sports footwear. Some even use the real materials, sometimes.
> Caveat Emptor!


True enough! Virbram even warns of counterfeits directly on their FiveFingers website.


----------



## my900ss (Sep 25, 2010)

I bought a pair for running in. I wear them when I am sailing on the boat. I think it is a matter of personal preference. For me I like the shoes although I will say they took about 3 weeks for my feet to stop hurting after wearing them while running.


----------



## QuickMick (Oct 15, 2009)

oh NOOOOO!!! THE SECOND COMING OF CROCS!!!

for full toe coverage ive been happy with these:


Sperry Top-Sider Men's Charter Fisherman


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm a big fan and have posted about them before on SailNet- http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/56776-barefoot-vs-sailing-shoe-alternative.html

I've had plenty of other deck shoes and personally prefer to go barefoot - but they offer more protection and grip than your bare feet.

People seem to either love them or hate them, but it doesn't take long to realize the people that hate them have never tried them and are going simply off appearance only.


----------

